# Clexane, asprin and omega 3



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

I would if you could please help. I am going to be doing a frozen transfer soon and have forgotten what applied on my last successful transfer so need help! I will have to take asprin and clexane due to previous miscarriages and can't remember if or when I can take the omega 3 capsules that come with the pregnacare vitamins. Vaguely remember some info about omega 3 and asprin and clexane not meant to go together? Am so paranoid about getting everything right and just want to make sure that I do everything to the letter. Thank you in advancex


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is fine to take it. I have answered this question before.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294376.msg5178036#msg5178036


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank youxxx


----------

